# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Buying Plants from the store

## Meefloaf

i work in a shop that sells pretty much EVERYTHING, i've sold plants and now cut carpet lol. 

We have a greenhouse plant section and i've noticed a fair few ferns and bromeliads in there, would it be okay to buy them from there and then condition them (remove earth from roots and bathe in bleach solution) or should i just stick to ordering online ?

----------


## BonnieLorraine

If you wash them well, pot them in fresh potting soil, and let them grow for a couple of months to let any systemic pesticides wear off you should be fine.

----------


## Meefloaf

cool, thank you

----------

